# Windows 8 Product Key ungültig



## -H-T-P- (22. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
habe mir dieses Jahr ein Notebook mit vorinstallierten Windows 8 x64 gekauft.
Nach den Einbau einer neuen SSD musste ich Windows neu installieren (Image: Windows 8 x64 RTM von Microsoft).
Den Product Key habe ich vor den Wechsel der Platte mit einem Tool ausgelesen, aber leider bringt mir nun Windows 8 die Meldung, dass dieser Product Key nicht gültig ist.

Wie kann ich nun mein Windows 8 wieder aktivieren?


----------



## PC Heini (23. Februar 2013)

Grüss Dich

Gibts auf dem Gehäuseboden dess Gerätes keinen Kleber mit dem Key drauf? Auch mal in den Unterlagen zu dem Teil nachsehen.
Ansonsten zum Händler gehen, wo Du das Teil her hast und dort fragen.

Gruss PC Heini


----------



## -H-T-P- (23. Februar 2013)

Bei meinen Notebook gibt es keinen solchen Aufkleber und soweit ich weis gibt es generell bei jeden anderen Gerät, das mit Windows 8 ausgeliefert wird, auch keinen solchen Aufkleber mehr.


----------



## PC Heini (23. Februar 2013)

Da das Betriebssystem vorinstalliert war, war dies auch ein Bestandteil dess Kaufpreises. Also ab zum Händler, und eine Recovery CD verlangen mit gültigem Key. Ansonsten Kaufpreis nachlass und das benötigte Win8 kaufen.


----------



## -H-T-P- (23. Februar 2013)

Hatte mir sowas schon fast gedacht.
Gibt/gab es nicht irgendeine kostenlose Hotline bei der man den Key von Microsoft bekommen kann? Weil Windows 8 wurde ja anscheinend automatisch mit meiner eMail-Adresse beim ersten Start(vor den Festplattenwechsel) aktiviert.

Zusätzlich habe ich mich noch gefragt ob der Key nicht im BIOS ist, aber wenn ja wurde er ja nicht von Windows-Setup erkannt.
Kann man irgendwie feststellen ob überhaupt ein Key im BIOS vorhanden ist?


Edit:
Wie ich gerade festgestellt habe müsste der Key tatsächlich im BIOS stehen.
Da steht nämlich Windows License: Win8 STD MLT

Was ich nun versuchen werde:
- BIOS auf Default-Einstellungen zurücksetzen
- Alte Festplatte einbauen
- Win8 neuinstallieren
- und falls er den Key erkennt diesen mit den Windows 8 Product Key Viewer auslesen
- wieder meine neue Festplatte einbauen und dann Windows mit den ausgelesenen Key aktivieren.

Die Chancen, dass das funktioniert sind gering, da er ja bei der aktuellen Installation den Key nicht erkannt hat, aber es ist ein Versuch wert.
Falls es funktioniert werde ich Rückmeldung geben.


Edit 2:
Der oben erwähnte Versuch war es leider nicht wert...
Windows wurde wieder nicht automatisch aktiviert.
Interessant währe jetzt noch zu wissen ob es vielleicht ein extra "WIN8 STD MLT"-Image gibt.
Bei solchen Sachen werde ich wieder sehr stark in Versuchung geführt wieder Linux als primäres Betriebssystem einzusetzen.


----------



## shikaa (7. März 2013)

Hallo,
für meinen Bekannten sollte ich seinen neu gekauften Computer einrichten, aber das erste das mich schon stört ist, dass ich nach dem Hochfahren immer nach dem Produkt Key gefragt werde und ich diesen eingeben muss, damit ich überhaupt auf die Hauptseite komme. Hat von euch vielleicht jemand eine Idee wie ich das deaktiviern kann? DANKE!


----------



## PC Heini (8. März 2013)

@ -H-T-P- 
Was hat sich bei Dir ergeben?

@ shikaa;
Deaktivieren kann man das nicht. Sobald Win registriert ist, sollte sich dieses Fenster automatisch deaktivieren.


----------

